# Planetstrike News and Rumours



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

This is the latest on Planetstrike, following on from Games Day Paris. 

*Introduction & Release Date:*

Planetstrike is more or less confirmed for July. It's an expansion for Warhammer 40K, pitting an attacking invasion force versus a defending force supported by barricades, buildings and the like... like so:










*The Rules:*

Attackers and Defenders get different Force Organisation Charts from one another, but also from a standard game of 40K.

Both sides have equal points, with Defenders buying their fortifications and such, the attackers buying various attacking options. 

*From page 8 in the rule book (watch the video in HD!):*



> *ORGANISING A BATTLE*
> 
> Setting up a Planetstrike game is different from the standard set-up process, because all games of Planetstrike use some special rules to add to the feeling of a planetary invasion. This section will talk you through the Planetstrike launch procedure and special rules, and lastly we present terrain rules for the scenery you can use in your Planetstrike games.
> 
> ...


Some more additional information, courtesy of Warseer:



> Terrain has additional effects in Planetstrike.
> 
> The Landing Pad can be Shielded, giving a 4+ invulnerable save to anything on it, or unshielded, allowing you to disembark no matter how far the transport moved.
> 
> ...


*Race Specific Information:*



Warseer said:


> -IG: a mass deep-strike ability; a single reserve dice is rolled for the whole army, but each squad that deep strikes must make a dangerous terrain test when it lands.
> -Dark Eldar: a penalty to enemy leadership equal to the number of turns passed since the beginning of the game (an interesting bit of background: it mentions Khaine-worshipping Dark Eldars).
> -Imperium: Power of the Machine Spirit. BS 3, unshakable turrets.
> -Adeptus Mechanicus: a teleporter beam that kills any model in a building on a successful armor save, as its flesh melts with the walls.
> ...



*Terrain and Model Pics:*






































*Ironclad Dreadnaught:*









*Land Speeder Storm:*









*Vulkan He'Stan*


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

More Planetstrike book pictures here:



radical_psyker said:


> Pics from the Planetstrike book from French Games Day, care of *GeekyLouis* and his blog.
> 
> Note the Ironclad Dreads in the third pic.
> 
> Full album for other pics from the day: http://picasaweb.google.fr/zavepovuleur/GamesDay2009


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

If anyone has pictures and prices of the new terrain pieces that'd be sweet. I'll update the Rumour Roundup thread with them.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Syph said:


> If anyone has pictures and prices of the new terrain pieces that'd be sweet. I'll update the Rumour Roundup thread with them.


Just these ones from Games Day France, which aren't the greatest quality. Imperial Bastion, Skyshield Landing Pad and Aegis Defence Line. We should see some better pics in June White Dwarf in the next week or so, and prices around that time too.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

planetstrike is sounding better and better


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Abomination said:


> planetstrike is sounding better and better


true, but now i am waiting for the catch.

"oh, i need a 20,000 pt force to play, never mind" 
"why dont you buy one?" 
"no money"
"so?"
i hate apoc.


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

i hope theyre not like £50 or even £30 for each otherwise im gonna have to give it a miss

(i hope theyre £18 or £20 at the most)


chaoz


----------



## bobby2 (May 7, 2009)

hmz
theres always a catch


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Don't know if this warrants a "July releases" thread, but here is the 'Planetstrike' release list by way of BoLS, with Marines 2nd Wave being the last four items at the bottom:

*July 4*
*THE SPEAR OF SICARIUS* 142 Model Box 
*PLANETSTRIKE* 80page Book 
*BLASTSCAPE* 5 Craters 
*IMPERIAL BASTION* 1 Model Box 
*AEGIS DEFENCE LINE* 1 Model Box 
*SKYSHIELD LANDING PAD* 1 Model Box 
*MINES, BOMBS AND BOOBY TRAPS* Resin Markers 

*July 18*
*IMPERIAL OUTPOST* 5 Model Set + Gameboard 
*IMPERIAL DEFENCE NETWORK* 13 Model Set + Gameboard 
*SHRINE OF THE AQUILA* 1 Cathedral 
*IMPERIAL STRONGPOINT* 2 Bastions, 3 Defence Lines 
*VULKAN HE'STAN* 1 Model Blister 
*KOR'SARRO KHAN *1 Model Blister 
*SPACE MARINE LAND SPEEDER STORM* 1 Model Box 
*SPACE MARINE IRONCLAD DREADNOUGHT* 1 Model Box


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

radical_psyker said:


> Don't know if this warrants a "July releases" thread, but here is the 'Planetstrike' release list by way of BoLS, with Marines 2nd Wave being the last four items at the bottom:
> 
> *July 4*
> *THE SPEAR OF SICARIUS* 142 Model Box
> ...



*THE SPEAR OF SICARIUS* 142 Model Box i am intrested any idea what it is


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

one surgestion from BOLS is that its probaly the ultrasmurf 2nd company with drop pods, done like the battle company box set, so probaly cost about £250-£350 or more


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

inqusitor_me said:


> *THE SPEAR OF SICARIUS* 142 Model Box i am intrested any idea what it is


Probably the same as the Battle Company


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

isnt that basicly what i said??????


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

From the video clip;

0:37: there's a Catachan Leman Russ in the Cadian Lines, Top Right.
0:40: new imperial barricades, and space marine statue scenery?
0:59: Potentially new Anti-Aircraft Imperial Guard Mounts.
1:03: Plastic Kit Vanquisher in Stygies VII Pattern

Just a few things I noticed while trawling through. Not sure if any of those are already made headlines/currently available, or are scratch builds, but there you go.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

The Spear of Sicarius sounds good. My bet is its a Space Marine box ( of couse  ) I think it will be a box full of elites like Terms or Jump pack troops although 142 model is a lot for elites. I guess some Terms, Jumpacks, Tac marines and Drop pods.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I cannot waituntil the new book comes out. More variants is always good.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

Vas, the sm statues have been around for a while in terrain ,they sre 3up s of spacemaries ,so you cant by them (yet?) hopfully GW will releas them to the public though!


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Syph said:


> Some more additional information, courtesy of Warseer:
> 
> 
> 
> *Race Specific Information:*


Wow, out of ALL of those previews, the only news on chaos was a ten man zerker squad standing around a barely modified imperial outpost. Fantastic.

And we don't have racial information.

Somehow I see this being like apocalypse where everybody else gets fantastical things to play with and chaos gets the shaft. Again.


Though for BT, this looks amazing! I can take JUST assault terminators? Fantastic.

Plus it's starting to really shape up. I'm excited over it, but again, if they shaft chaos(The usual plan), I'll just learn the rules via a friends book.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

why a landing pad? is it a hint? does it signal whats in the pipe line? just seems strange that out of all the possible things they could produce as a new terrain piece that they would opt for a landing pad


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> why a landing pad? is it a hint? does it signal whats in the pipe line? just seems strange that out of all the possible things they could produce as a new terrain piece that they would opt for a landing pad


Better than the "Ork bike making center". Because god knows for all these nob bikers their simply must be factories everywhere.

Or even "Rambling stream"
"Bubbling Creek"
"Peaceful lakeside" Hahah just something to contrast with grimdark.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I wouldn't read too much into the landing pad. I think it suits the feel of the game, and of course, we've just had the Valk...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

would love to see some non imperial terrain at some point, an eldar web way would be nice, infact some plastic defence turrets for other races would be cool too,i can see forge world doing pretty well from this new expansion too.


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 8, 2008)

some Tau terrain would be excellent. It would be simple AND fun.
k:


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

hmm i hope this isn't like apoc, yeah it has some cool stuff but really not that great we used to have big bashes 18k a side with out apoc, and it was fun required using brains instead of all the rich kids buying up titans etc...


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Just in case this hasn't been posted, GW has started accepting advance orders for the terrain sets. 









Planetstrike Book: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...at1490603&prodId=prod20005a&rootCatGameStyle=
*£15*









Imperial Bastion http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1490603&prodId=prod20008a
*£17.60*










Skyshield Landing Pad http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...at1490603&prodId=prod20007a&rootCatGameStyle=
*£23.50*










Aegis Defence Line: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...at1490603&prodId=prod20006a&rootCatGameStyle=
*£11.75*










Chaos Bastion: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...at1490603&prodId=prod30001a&rootCatGameStyle=
*£27.40* - _DIRECT ONLY_










Mines, bombs and booby traps http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...at1490603&prodId=prod20009a&rootCatGameStyle=
*£11.75*


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Bah, beat me to it. I'll stick the pictures in for convenience!


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

JUST A HEADS UP. For those of you wishing to Pre-Order the Chaos Baston it is courently out of stock.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I would love to eventually see some Tau and Eldar buliding terrain come out, it would just be nice for those players who don't play imperium or orks to have a board that suits there army and alot of people like to game but not build boards


----------



## Warpetrie (May 1, 2009)

Some Tau terrain would be AMAZING!!! Some dawn of war type stuff would be really cool.
and new models would be good too.


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 8, 2008)

one can only hope


----------



## mikeh (Jan 13, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> JUST A HEADS UP. For those of you wishing to Pre-Order the Chaos Baston it is courently out of stock.


!!!!!!!!!!????????? What a waste of money. All it is is an ordinary bastion with tank spike sprues. I'd just get the cheaper bastion and use spare spikes on it.


----------



## Warpetrie (May 1, 2009)

i gess the thing on that is its a _chaos Baston _ terain peace so it special. 

but yeah its 20$ more i'd rather get the imperial one and get the spikey bitz and add those to it, and idk if it comes with the cannon too. in the pic of the imperial one it has a multil-laser on it,or is a lascannon???, idk, but in the chaos pic i don't see a cannon.


----------



## Warpetrie (May 1, 2009)

inqusitor_me said:


> *THE SPEAR OF SICARIUS* 142 Model Box i am intrested any idea what it is


here is what i have found on the spear of sicarius from Tau Online's fourm:

"Spear of Sicarius
This July release is a large Planetstrike formation featured in the book. It is the army Sicarius used during his famous Planetstrike assault and is presented as a perfect SM Planetstrike army (similar to the battle company and SM Megaforce have been in the past). It is a hybrid set containing both metal and plastic. There is a diagram of it laid out in the Planetstrike Book much like the diagram of Sicarius company in the SM codex." 

hopefully i wont get into truble for this but o well.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

That chaos bastion is the same model as the normal one isn't it? Only with no las cannon mount but some spikes added.

Are we sure it's ten pounds more?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

^ Yep, indeed it is, the US store is the same as well, I think its just more expensive because of the spikes sprues. If they sold it at regular price, then everyone would buy the Chaos Bastion, even if they are imperial players, to get extra spikes for their bitz box.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Warpetrie said:


> here is what i have found on the spear of sicarius from Tau Online's fourm:
> 
> "Spear of Sicarius
> This July release is a large Planetstrike formation featured in the book. It is the army Sicarius used during his famous Planetstrike assault and is presented as a perfect SM Planetstrike army (similar to the battle company and SM Megaforce have been in the past). It is a hybrid set containing both metal and plastic. There is a diagram of it laid out in the Planetstrike Book much like the diagram of Sicarius company in the SM codex."
> ...


No, you won't get in trouble but it's already known here. It's been posted in the June/July releases thread.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

The Chaos Bastion comes with the Icarus Lascannon. All the Chaos Bastion is, is an Imperial Bastion box plus two Chaos Tank Accessories sprues, which cost £5/US$8/Oz$14 each.


----------



## daemonprinceofchaos (Aug 4, 2008)

sounds likes city of with much more deep strike


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Vulkan He'Stan looks sweet.

dont really get the adeptus mechanicus teleporter beam.

and im not sure what ironclad dreadnoughts are for.


----------



## Warpetrie (May 1, 2009)

the ironclad dreadnought is just another virant of the dreadnought so they made a model for it so you don't have to convert one your self.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah it looks pretty sweet, i guess it has more armor or weapons?

i think the chaos bastion might be sold out either cuz they didnt make as many thinking more people would buy the imperial one? unlikely. but i feel like chaos players are trying to send a signal to GW, as in chaos players want more stuff and are willing to buy it for increase in attention again.

hope chaos doesnt get ripped off again either.


----------



## Warpetrie (May 1, 2009)

Yeah it does. I believe it has more armor, a seismic hammer and different weapons but I’m not sure. It’s in the new SM codex but I play Dark Angels so I wouldn't know every thing about it


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah i play by the BT codex so i didnt know about it either. And don't get much chance to go out and play, not to mention the two closest GW stores shut down in the past few months.


----------



## Warpetrie (May 1, 2009)

that sucks im in the middle of the LA battle bunker and the Block of orange but i don't get to go as much as i would like ether. but my freinds play so i usally go to their house and play. the GWS at the block is having their birthday so ill go down there then. 

i whatched your you-tube vid of your BT good job on the painting. 
i have a MWG (miniwargaming) account so check me out there same SN and i just put up new stuff.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

haha thanks, and will do, looks like i'll need a link tho.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It has several improvements over the normal Dreadnought. Could we remain on topic please?


----------



## Warpetrie (May 1, 2009)

haha yeah sorry 

it looks as if it has techmarineish armor plateing on it, and rockets of some sort on top like where smoke lanchers could go


----------



## Warpetrie (May 1, 2009)

here is more pics that i found of the ironclad. i wish that i could have gotten the front pic but the pic was too big for the forum :/


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

it has one point more of armour on front and side can be given 2 hunter killers for points cost is basically a better version of blood angels dread


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

the dreadnought looks like its got dildos for a weapon?!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I think this'll end up like Cities of death-It looks cool but then it's ignored and the only things used is the new buildings


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> the dreadnought looks like its got dildos for a weapon?!


should make for a good slaanesh conversion then


----------

